# Red line through GPS



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ve had the red line through GPS intermittently since my nav unit was replaced a few years ago. It seems to happen whenever it’s wet outside. 

I went to my dealer and they dropped my headliner and replaced my exterior antenna under warranty. It didn’t resolve the problem. 

When I raised it a second time my service advisor told me: “They all do that.” So I’ve been waiting until it completely fails before complaining about it again. 

But I suspect the issue is with the box itself and not the exterior antenna.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

:welcome: , neighbor to the west!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I cannot remember for sure, but I think there might be something on the antenna in one of these threads:

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]MyLink Upgrade DIY[/h]

Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, sound shoddy to me, blaming it on an antenna.
I bet you, when it doesn't work, you'll not get a full refund!

I would agree that it probably is a contact issue with the GPS receiver, rather than the antenna.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

You can always get an aftermarket gps antenna on ebay. They usually cost under $10. It's a kind of quick and kind of easy way to test and see if the issue is with the antenna or the receiver.


----------

